# Broken grinder switch on BE



## georgem96 (Apr 18, 2020)

I've had my BE for just over 4 years with very few problems (other than needing a heavy descale every now and then...). Unfortunately today a problem has developed with the grinder switch, so would be grateful if anybody has suggestions for fixing.

Basically, when I push the switch (with the PF) the grinder's not responding apart from very occasionally switching on (about 1 in 15 pushes or so - so not completely broken). There are no blockages that I can see and when it switches on it works fine, so think it's a problem with the switch rather than grinder itself. I've had a skim through the forum and can't see any discussion of this issue before, so not sure how common it is.

Does anybody know if it's easy to source and install a replacement switch, or have an idea about what else could be causing the issue? Otherwise I guess the only option would be to buy an external grinder.

Thanks!


----------

